# Need 3 for tomorrow



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Mstrelectricman on Terminator 2 is looking for a crew of three out of Freeport tomorrow 7-21. Running approx 80 miles. Please PM if you are seriously interested.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Stay Bent is in still need two more.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Stay Bent is in still need two more.


If I wasn't about to pop I'd love to go


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone else? $150 pp Pm me if interested


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I was trying to see if a buddy would go with me but he isn't responding. That's a pretty good haul for me by myself.


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

PM sent.


----------

